# problem with green spot algae



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i keep getting this algae in all my tanks... 7 hours of light and dosing planttabbs according to instructions and flora pride. i already bought some excel but still hasn't come yet. will excel take care of it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi neilshieh,

If I start getting the Green Spot Algae (GSA) it is typically because my Phosphate level is low. Excel is good with filiment types of algae and Black Brush Algae (BBA) but I have had little success with it on GSA, Green Dust Algae (GDA), or Blue Green Algae (BGA).


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

so how do i increase phosphate levels? i don't look forward to buying that fleet emma thing...


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

lol..you'll definately want to bump your phosphate level. You could look to dry ferts.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

A source for dry ferts:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/mono-potassium-phosphate.html


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

be careful not to overdose, or it would harm your fish in the tank.


----------



## albirdy (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting. I've had green spot for a while. Of course I should have known phosphates levels were low as old leaves kept dying off. Thanks!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Nerite snails keep any algae off my tank's glass. They are amazing friends of mine.


----------



## UNV_Rasta (Nov 20, 2010)

Guess i need to get my hands on a few of them snails


----------

